# von photoshop nach illustrator...



## insmuul (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Habe folgendes Problem. Und zwar habe ich alle meine gestalterischen Aufgaben bisher mit Adobe Photoshop gelöst. Nun bin ich durch eine glückliche Fügung zu einer Illustrator Version gekommen und würde gerne alle meine Projekte als Illustrator Datei haben um sie da weiter zu bearbeiten. Nun mein Problem dass ich trotz der Suche im Forum nicht lösen konnte... Wie kriege ich die Ebenen aus PS in astreiner Qualität ins Illustrator File. Möglichst als Pfade um sie dort weiter bearbeiten zu können...

Vielen Dank für eure liebe Hilfe
Cheerio


----------



## foxx21 (30. Mai 2007)

Das wird so nicht funktionierne!
Photosho sind Pixelbilder - Illustrator sind Vektor Grafiken!
Es sei den du hast im Photoshop schon Pfade?


----------



## insmuul (30. Mai 2007)

ne hab ich bis jetz nicht... wie mach ich denn aus meinen ebenen einen pfad denn ich dann über copy/paste ins illustrator bringe?

vielen dank für deine hilfe
cheerio


----------



## Muster Max (30. Mai 2007)

Es wird nicht möglich sein Deine kompletten Arbeiten in Pfade zu konvertieren Die Du dann
im Illustrator weiterbearbeiten könntest. Es ist jedoch möglich aus einfachen Grundformen
eine Auswahl zu erstellen und aus dieser Auswahl dann einen Arbeitspfad zu erstellen diesen
Arbeitspfad könntest Du dann in eine Formebene mit besagtem Beschneidungspfad umwan-
deln den Du dann in Dein Illustrator importieren könntest. Diese Variante ist allerdings bei
komplezierteren Formen sehr ungenau und nicht empfehlenswert.

Bei komplexeren Formen wird Dir dann allerdings in Photoshop nichts anderes übrig bleiben
diese Formen mit dem Pfadwerkzeug in Photoshop nachzuziehen.

Dann gäbe es noch die Variante Bilder mit einem Pfadtraceprogramm nachzutracen.
Allerdings sind die daraus resultierenden Pfade äußerst komplex und so gut wie nicht
sauber nachbearbeitbar. Aus diesem Grunde halte ich diese Variante für unprofessionell.

mfg Muster Max


----------

